# I Have A Baby!!!!



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Went out to the loft this morning and found the first egg had hatched. Little show flight #1 is snuggled under mommy and she is gently feeding him. He appears to be a robust little guy. I have to control myself to not go peek at him every 15 minutes. Now am waiting for egg #2 to hatch. Doing the happy dance here!

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPPEE!! Glad you've got a little one to watch. Hope the second one hatches ok. We'll look forward to pictures.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your baby!!!! It's so hard resisting to take a peek.  
I hope to hear a good news update when the second one arrives.

I just love this time of year.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Went shopping and of course had to peek in to see how everyone was doing when I got back. #2 is out of it's shell and other than looking tired, appears fine. The parents are looking quite proud. Tut has been sitting right next to Lacy in the nest box most of the morning. He is now on the nest while Lacy goes out and tidies up in the bath. Grandma here is breathing a sigh of relief. Pictures will follow tomorrow. I'm really glad they hatched so close together. I have had to enjoy babies vicariously for weeks and weeks. But that is OK too. I love them all.

Margaret


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sooo happy for you! I'm glad the little family is doing great, that's alway's good to hear.
Now that baby #2 has hatched you can take a deep breath and smile, smile, smile!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margarret, I'm so happy both babies hatched successfully. There is nothing sweeter. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's fantastic Margaret  I am soooo happy for you and for the proud parents! Like everyone - I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Margaret...for a minute there...oh, WAIT...this IS a PIGEON SITE!! 

Had me going for just a moment, but NOW I can see why you are SO excited - your PIJIES did all the work!!  

Ok, OK...all kidding aside...

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW PARENTS AND TO YOU TOO, MARGARET!!*

I know you will be posting those proud pictures as soon as you can. THEN, it's OUR turn to ooooooh and aahhhhh!   

Wishing ALL THE BEST with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!! How nice to have something so special happen, especially when you're dealing with the burned pijie, I know that takes so much out of you emotionally. What a blessing to have a new baby at this time.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Congratulations!! How nice to have something so special happen, especially when you're dealing with the burned pijie, I know that takes so much out of you emotionally. What a blessing to have a new baby at this time.


Maryjane, you are so right. Here are some pictures of the new arrivals.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES! DEFINITELY OOOOHH and AHHHHH TIME!!

Wishing them both health and a loooong life...with love, hugs and scritches!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations to the human grandparents and the pigeon parents! They are adorable, Margaret!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

YIPEE!
Been waiting to hear when those little newbies would arrive!
Glad to hear that the first one is so 'robust'....you know me with names....Buster? LOL
And how's little 'Sleepy' doin?LOL again. Sorry, can't help myself as I won't be having any babies of my own!
The pics are adorable! Looking forward to seeing them grow by leaps and bounds!
Sending Hugs & Pecks from our nest to yours!

CONGRATULATIONS AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*What About Rosie ??*

Is Rosie going to be allowed to have any little ones? Gotta ask about my step-pijjie here!  

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Is Rosie going to be allowed to have any little ones? Gotta ask about my step-pijjie here!
> 
> Terry


 Not this year. I don't want to cross breed and Rosie is mated(his choice, not mine) to Cassidy the splay leg high flier. They are madly in love. I would have to separate them to breed Rosie to another Show Flight. Even then, I wouldn't let them raise their own. SF's are extremely poor parents once the babies hatch. They are fine with mating and brooding the eggs, but once the babies are out they abandon them after about three or four days. Or even worse toss them out of the nest. I've tried with several pair and always wind up with major trouble and have to get the babies under fosters ASAP. 

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

CHRISTIN said:


> .you know me with names....Buster? LOL
> And how's little 'Sleepy' doin?LOL again. Sorry, can't help myself as I won't be having any babies of my own!



HI Christin,

I already have a Buster. Sleepy is now Peppy. But seriously, I will need names and am not very good at them. I also need a name for the little burned bird. S/he is such a little love. Any suggestions?

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, you know there is a phrase in a song "Isn't she loverly" so, since she is a little love and will be so beautiful when she heals, how about "Loverly"?

We've used Ringo, Pinto, Cricket, Molly, Simon, Milo, Chrissie, Sophy, Ginger, Katie, Holly, Poppy, Cookie, Dillon etc.........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margaret, you know there is a phrase in a song "Isn't she loverly" so, since she is a little love and will be so beautiful when she heals, how about "Loverly"?
> 
> We've used Ringo, Pinto, Cricket, Molly, Simon, Milo, Chrissie, Sophy, Ginger, Katie, Holly, Poppy, Cookie, Dillon etc.........


Loverly it is. I like it. And if Loverly turns out to be a he, we can call him Lover. Although I hesitate to consider what might occur with that name. We have a little roller cock named Louis L'Amour and he lives up to his name. 

Margaret


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Those babies are adorable Margaret !!! Loverly is a perfect name too  Doesn't matter how many times I see pictures of babies - I can't get over how tiny they are


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Not this year. I don't want to cross breed and Rosie is mated(his choice, not mine) to Cassidy the splay leg high flier. They are madly in love. I would have to separate them to breed Rosie to another Show Flight. Even then, I wouldn't let them raise their own. SF's are extremely poor parents once the babies hatch. They are fine with mating and brooding the eggs, but once the babies are out they abandon them after about three or four days. Or even worse toss them out of the nest. I've tried with several pair and always wind up with major trouble and have to get the babies under fosters ASAP.
> 
> Margaret


I understand! I'm just happy that Rosie and Cassidy are a loving pair! 

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Perfect name,...healing pecks to 'Loverly'! I bet s/he will take after Lewis!  
Peppy is cute too now that he's awake! 

Maggie's names are so cute too!
I'm sure she wouldn't mind if you 'borrowed' some! 

My pet gang names are, Maxie, Daisy, Poppy, Minky, Moo-Moo, Kammie, Sammy, Maggie, Bear-Bear, Kit-Kat, Abbey, Jack, Jill, Coco, Hoppy, Rally & Ally.

I'm sure others will come along with more suggestions...possibly even a Pet Name thread for everyone to pick from!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Margarret said:


> ...We have a little roller cock named Louis L'Amour and he lives up to his name.
> Margaret


LOL!!!

Congratulations on the two adorable babies, Margaret!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your congrats and good wishes. They have grown like weeds. They are ten days old today and I almost couldn't get the bands on them. One more day and it would have been too late I think. They are so darn cute at this stage when the pin feathers are coming out all over the place! That is foster mom Lacy with them. She can hardly get them tucked under her now. Heads and bottoms are sticking out no matter which way she moves.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are just precious, Margaret! More pics please when you can!

Terry


----------

